
Microsoft Edge XSS Filter Bypass - rshetty10
http://blog.portswigger.net/2016/04/edge-xss-filter-bypass.html
======
richerlariviere
This is pretty clever. I think you should add this to the big list of naugthy
strings

[https://github.com/minimaxir/big-list-of-naughty-
strings](https://github.com/minimaxir/big-list-of-naughty-strings)

